# utilitaire logement mémoire qui se lance à chaque boot



## bertrand b. (13 Novembre 2011)

Salut à tous

J'ai un mac pro quadcore de 2009 sous Lion. J'ai récemment mis de la ram en plus.
Impossible depuis de me séparer de l'utilitaire de logement mémoire qui à chaque boot me dit que les barrettes sont dans le bon ordre. J'ai cherché, mais je ne trouve pas grand chose là dessus .... une idée ?

Merci

B.


----------



## SadChief (16 Novembre 2011)

bertrand b. a dit:


> Salut à tous
> 
> J'ai un mac pro quadcore de 2009 sous Lion. J'ai récemment mis de la ram en plus.
> Impossible depuis de me séparer de l'utilitaire de logement mémoire qui à chaque boot me dit que les barrettes sont dans le bon ordre. J'ai cherché, mais je ne trouve pas grand chose là dessus .... une idée ?
> ...



Il n'est pas parmi les éléments lancés au démarrage, par hasard ? (Préférences>Comptes)


----------



## Louis Prunelle (16 Novembre 2011)

Même petit truc casse-pieds; et "utilitaire de logement de mémoire" est introuvable, ni dans l'ordinateur, ni dans l'aide Mac, ni dans le support d'Apple.
Je mettrais bien le contenu du cache de la bibliothèque utilisateurs à la poubelle... mais bien qu'il se reconstitue tout seul, j'hésite.


----------



## SadChief (16 Novembre 2011)

bertrand b. a dit:


> Salut à tous
> 
> J'ai un mac pro quadcore de 2009 sous Lion. J'ai récemment mis de la ram en plus.
> Impossible depuis de me séparer de l'utilitaire de logement mémoire qui à chaque boot me dit que les barrettes sont dans le bon ordre. J'ai cherché, mais je ne trouve pas grand chose là dessus .... une idée ?
> ...



J'observe maintenant que tu dis avoir mis de la RAM "en plus". C'est-à-dire, tu fais co-habiter différents types de RAM ? Tu fais co-habiter de la ECC avec de la non-ECC? Ou seulement de la ECC, mais de marques différentes?
Le message est censé apparaître une seule fois, il apparaît lorsqu'il a détecté un changement. La récurrence du message indique sans l'ombre d'un doute qu'il détecte des changements à chaque boot. OK. Ce qui veut dire qu'il y a un doute sur la stabilité de l'une des barrettes nouvellement rajoutées, ou bien d'un logement-mémoire avec un contact douteux.
Voici la marche à suivre:
1) ne garder que la nouvelle mémoire. Démarrer deux fois. Le problème est-il réglé? Si oui, rester dans cette config, car problème de co-habitation. Sinon, passer à 2).
2) Permuter les nouvelles barrettes entre elles d'une manière cyclique (Exemple pour 3 barrettes: déplacer la barrette 1 sur le logement 2, la barrette 2 sur le logement 3, et la barrette 3 sur le logement 1). Double démarrage. Problème réglé?
3) Sinon, permuter encore les barrettes dans le même sens. Double démarrage. Réglé? Sinon, permuter encore jusqu'à faire un cycle complet.

Si c'est toujours pas réglé comme ça, appeler le vendeur et demander un échange des barrettes achetées.


----------



## MarcMame (16 Novembre 2011)

Louis Prunelle a dit:


> Même petit truc casse-pieds; et "utilitaire de logement de mémoire" est introuvable, ni dans l'ordinateur, ni dans l'aide Mac, ni dans le support d'Apple.
> Je mettrais bien le contenu du cache de la bibliothèque utilisateurs à la poubelle... mais bien qu'il se reconstitue tout seul, j'hésite.


Cet utilitaire se trouve dans le dossier Système--->Bibliotheque---->CoreService


----------



## Louis Prunelle (16 Novembre 2011)

Merci beaucoup.
J'ai commandé des barrettes certifiées Apple, mais j'ai eu des doutes en voyant les étiquettes,
puis en constatant qu'il n'y avait pas de n° de série dans les infos système.
Je vais donc commencer par les faire changer.


----------



## Louis Prunelle (28 Novembre 2011)

J'en suis à la quatrième paire de barrettes, toujours essayées seules (de 2 marques différentes, mais aux caractéristiques prescrites par Apple).
Chaque paire apparait comme « OK » dans les informations système, et la surveillance de la mémoire dans le moniteur d'activité pendant que je travaille, ne me révèle aucun problème.

Mais impossible de supprimer l'ouverture automatique de l'utilitaire de logement de mémoire qui me répète inlassablement qu'elles sont bien placées.

J'abandonne, c'est-à-dire que j'arrête de casser les pieds aux fournisseurs pour ce qui ne me semble, après tout, qu'une farce d'OS X Lion.

Je dois avouer qu'une première farce de Lion, et de taille, celle-là (impossibilité de se débarrasser d'iTunes), m'a rendu méfiant.


----------



## Louis Prunelle (29 Novembre 2011)

Je ne suis pas responsable de la transformation de l'un des mots de ce qui précède en un lien vers une pub d'Epson, et trouve cela particulièrement impoli.


----------



## fau6il (29 Novembre 2011)

MarcMame a dit:


> Cet utilitaire se trouve dans le dossier Système--->Bibliotheque---->CoreService



_N.B. : L'utilitaire de logement mémoire n'est pas prévu pour fonctionner sur Lion.  _


----------



## Louis Prunelle (29 Novembre 2011)

Cela signifie-t-il que je peux le mettre à la poubelle&#8201;?

En attendant, je l'ai déplacé sur le bureau; parce que, tout de même, la première fois que j'ai installé de la mémoire, il m'a demandé de changer l'ordre des barrettes en m'indiquant exactement les modifications d'emplacement à effectuer.

A la suite de quoi il m'a confirmé qu'elles étaient bien placées, ce que j'ai trouvé utile (sous Lion, pourtant).

Le problème est qu'il n'arrête plus de me confirmer, à chaque boot, qu'elles sont bien placées, même si je n'en mets qu'une paire (slots 1 et 5; il n'y a pas d'autre choix), sauf si je remets des barrettes Apple d'origine.

Curieux, non&#8201;? Pour un logiciel non prévu pour fonctionner avec Lion...


----------



## MarcMame (29 Novembre 2011)

Moi je ferais un reset de la NVRAM (SMC).
Trouve le bouton de reset sur ta carte mère et appui dessus (ordi éteint).


----------



## Louis Prunelle (29 Novembre 2011)

Sur le Mac Pro OS X Lion, cette opération se fait sans l'ouvrir, et fait partie des gestes que j'ai exécutés pendant ma recherche de solution.

Mon ordinateur ne s'est pas encore plaint que j'ai viré l'utilitaire de logement de mémoire sur le bureau.
Il y a, depuis Lion, un autre truc qui ne marche pas: si vous sélectionnez une application pour qu'elle s'ouvre automatiquement à l'ouverture de session, puis si vous cochez la case "masquer" afin qu'elle ne s'ouvre plus; elle continue à s'ouvrir quand-même. La case "masquer" de cette fenêtre des préférences est inefficace.

Mais Lion est assez récent pour que des mises à jour arrivent. je vais donc attendre, surtout qu'il ne s'agit que de détails.


----------



## MarcMame (29 Novembre 2011)

Plus exactement, la case "Masquer" n'empêche pas l'ouverture de l'application mais cette dernière ne doit pas s'afficher à l'écran : elle est masquée.


----------



## Louis Prunelle (30 Novembre 2011)

Non, je ne confonds pas: elle continue à s'afficher à l'écran.
Une nuance tout-de-même:
Le truc fonctionne pour les seules applications qui se sont mises automatiquement dans cette liste lorsque je les ai installées: Intego (antispam et washmachine) et Antidote.

Mais pour celles que j'ajoute, ça ne fonctionne pas.
J'ai, évidemment, essayé l'utilitaire de logement de mémoire, pour voir si en le supprimant après, ça changeait quelque-chose, mais non.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Novembre 2011)

Est-ce que cela ne serait tout simplement pas dûe à une trappe mal refermée ?

Oui, mon hypothèse vous semble idiote ? C'est normal : Je n'ai jamais eu de MacPro entre mes mains. Même dans les AppleStore, je ne m'en approche pas. :rose:


----------



## Louis Prunelle (30 Novembre 2011)

N'ayant jamais touché un Mac G, je ne sais pas quelles sont les différences entre les deux.
Mais une trappe mal fermée sur le Mac Pro, il faut vraiment le vouloir.
Ça me semble même impossible, surtout plusieurs fois de suite (quand je me suis tapé la procédure conseillée par SadChief).


----------



## fau6il (30 Novembre 2011)

Louis Prunelle a dit:


> Curieux, non&#8201;? Pour un logiciel non prévu pour fonctionner avec Lion...



_En effet!!! :mouais:
Mais c'est le message qui s'affiche sur l'écran quand je clique sur l'application. _


----------



## polpaulin (10 Décembre 2011)

donc pour mon sujet --> http://forums.macg.co/mac-pro-et-xserve/ram-ajouter-2x4-943492.html#post10381052



> actuellement j'ai 6 x 2gb de RAM sur un MAC pro de fin 2009
> et ce que le fait de rajouter 2 x 4 gb sur les 2 slots libres  ( http://www.crucial.com/uk/store/mpar...357C5FA5CA7304  )  pose un problème ?


je ne dois pas le faire  ? (sous Snow Leopard mais je passerais a Lion quand il y aura plus tous ces problemes), la RAM est certifiee compatible selon l'utilitaire de crucial

merci


----------



## Louis Prunelle (10 Décembre 2011)

Avez-vous lu toute cette page&#8201;?
Quand vous aurez placé les deux nouvelles barrettes (respectez bien les précautions de manipulation, et en particulier, faites gaffe à décharger votre électricité statique en touchant votre machine, éteinte, bien sûr, mais reliée à la terre, avant de toucher aux barrettes); refermez et allumez votre machine.
Une petite fenêtre de l'utilitaire de logement de mémoire vous dira qu'elles sont bien placées, ou vous indiquera précisément quelles modifications d'emplacements vous devez faire.
Dans ce cas, éteindre à nouveau pour obéir, en respectant à nouveau les précautions de manipulation.

Lorsque l'utilitaire de logement de mémoire vous indique qu'elles sont bien placées, il suffit de regarder dans les infos de votre machine si tout semble normal.

Si, par la suite, cette fenêtre de l'utilitaire de logement de mémoire vous répète à chaque boot qu'elles sont bien placées, vous pourrez essayer de m'imiter (voir plus haut), mais si cet utilitaire ne m'énerve plus, je ne peux pas vous assurer que l'avoir déplacé soit bien orthodoxe&#8201;!


----------



## noooop (12 Décembre 2011)

pour arreter cet utilitaire , faire:
1) activer compte root
2) rebooter
3) utilitaire memoire se lancera. faire ok. fermer utilitaire  mémoire
4) desactiver compte root
5) reboot


----------



## Louis Prunelle (12 Décembre 2011)

Merci!
Depuis que je l'ai simplement changé de place, il ne s'ouvre que manuellement, ce qui peut être utile pour voir quelles remarques il fait en cas de modif de la mémoire.
Si je l'arrête avec un compte root, ne serai-je pas obligé de refaire cette opération en sens inverse en cas de besoin de cet utilitaire?

Dans le doute, je peux conserver votre recette en mémoire et attendre la prochaine mise à jour de Lion pour voir ce qu'elle changera.


----------



## noooop (12 Décembre 2011)

Le fait d'activer le compte root ne vas pas supprimer cet utilitaire. Cet utilitaire a besoin du compte root pour stocker la nouvelle config mémoire. Il se lance dès qu'il détecte un changement de mémoire. Dans ton cas, comme il ne pouvait pas stocker la nouvelle config, il se relancait a chaque login d'un utilisateur.....et c'est sans fin.


----------



## Louis Prunelle (12 Décembre 2011)

Merci! 
Je vais garder ça en mémoire jusqu'à la prochaine mise à jour de Lion, puisque pour l'instant, je peux ouvrir cet utilitaire manuellement en cas de besoin.


----------



## bertrand b. (15 Janvier 2012)

Merci à nooop pour sa réponse qui est effectivement la bonne. 
Je repasse ici tardivement, j'ai indiqué le sujet comme résolu.

B.


----------



## fanou (20 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
j'ai le meme problème, mais activer le root n'a rien changé...


----------



## Louis Prunelle (21 Janvier 2012)

Jusqu'à Snow Leopard, créer un compte root était aisé.
Mais avec Lion, c'est devenu une procédure... genre brimade pour bien vous faire comprendre que vous êtes trop bête pour avoir le droit de toucher à ça.
Ce qui est mon cas, certainement, puisque je ne parviens pas à activer le compte root, ni sur un MacPro 2009, ni sur un 2010.

Quand l'utilitaire de logement de mémoire vous a confirmé que les barrettes étaient bien placées;
glissez-le ailleurs, où il se copiera; puis mettez l'original à la poubelle: il ne vous cassera plus les pieds, et vous pourrez l'ouvrir manuellement pour vérifier votre prochain changement de barrettes.
Cette manipulation n'est certainement pas orthodoxe, mais chez moi, elle fonctionne très bien. 

Évidemment, il ne faut mettre que des barrettes aux spécifications exactes d'Apple (des Kingston, par exemple, garanties à vie; la vie de qui ou de quoi, je ne sais pas).


----------



## fanou (21 Janvier 2012)

c'est moins élégant, mais ça marche ! 
merci 

Quand j'active le root pas de problème, mais ensuite impossible de se connecter avec.


----------



## Louis Prunelle (22 Janvier 2012)

Tu dis que tu actives le compte root sans problème:
Ensuite, tu redémarres en appuyant sur alt pour voir apparaitre le compte root en plus des tiens.
Tu le sélectionnes et tapes le mot de passe que tu as créé pour le compte root.
Et manque de pot, ça ne démarre pas.
Est-ce que c'est ce que tu veux dire&#8201;?

Si tu veux dire tout simplement qu'en redémarrant avec alt, tu ne vois pas le compte root, c'est qu'il n'est pas activé.


----------



## fanou (22 Janvier 2012)

quand je redémarre j'ai "autre" qui s'affiche et je rentre root/mot de passe.
et je me fais jeter.

Sinon dans le terminal, su- , mot de passe, et je me fais jeter...


----------



## noooop (25 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

pour activer le compte root: voir http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1528?viewlocale=fr_FR

Mais ca ne sert à rien de se connecter en root. Il suffit juste de se connecter avec son user habituel, l'utilitaire mémoire va se lancer et comme root est activé il pourra stocker ses informations. ... et ne plus se relancer au prochain boot ou connexion de user.

Une fois que l'utilitaire mémoire est fermé, désactiver le compte root. Voila


----------



## fanou (25 Janvier 2012)

j'ai fait ces 2 choses, rien n'a marché.


----------



## Louis Prunelle (25 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour noooop,
La première fois que tu nous a expliqué la méthode, tu avais dit de botter sur root, ce qui semble impossible: si le compte root est activé, il ne se voit pas.
Mais alors, pourquoi la procédure demande-t-elle de créer un mot de passe pour le compte root&#8201;?

Bonjour fanou,
Même chose pour moi; le compte root n'apparait pas (et on ne peut pas remplacer «*autre*» par «*root*», évidemment.
Néanmoins, si tu as, comme moi, déplacé l'utilitaire de logement de mémoire, ce n'est pas la peine d'essayer de revenir en arrière, car c'est impossible.
Lors d'une prochaine mise à jour de Lion, cet utilitaire sera de nouveau à sa place, et la procédure du compte root fonctionnera sans doute...


----------



## fanou (25 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
oui je ne suis plus embêté par ce message, mais je reste surpris de ne pas pouvoir me connecter en root (via le terminal ou en session).
J'avais réussi dans d'autres versions de mac os X.


----------



## Louis Prunelle (25 Janvier 2012)

J'ai appelé le support, et obtenu qu'on me passe au niveau supérieur, seul habilité à faire ouvrir un compte root si le diagnostic nécessite de passer par là.
Nous avons suivi la procédure ensemble, ce qui lui a permis de constater que ça ne marchait pas.
Il m'a alors dit qu'une autre voie existait, mais que ça ne valait pas le coup d'y consacrer encore du temps puisque je n'en avais pas besoin.
J'ai été d'accord.
Apple ne tient pas à ce que les néophytes prennent les risques d'un compte root, alors je n'ai pas insisté.


----------



## fanou (25 Janvier 2012)

oui enfin je bosse sur de l'unix au quotidien, je suis root sur des serveurs de production...
Je sais ce que je fais.
Il est vrai que le besoin est presque nul sur mac (merci sudo), mais bon j'aimerai savoir pourquoi ça ne marche pas...


----------



## Louis Prunelle (25 Janvier 2012)

J'aimerais comprendre aussi (c'est dans la nature humaine), mais je n'en ai pas les moyens.
Je referai l'essai après la prochaine mise à jour.


----------



## noooop (2 Février 2012)

Louis Prunelle a dit:


> Bonjour noooop,
> La première fois que tu nous a expliqué la méthode, tu avais dit de botter sur root, ce qui semble impossible: si le compte root est activé, il ne se voit pas.
> Mais alors, pourquoi la procédure demande-t-elle de créer un mot de passe pour le compte root&#8201;?



Bonjour,

j'ai jamais dit de rebooter sur root. D'abord ca veut rien dire. J'ai dit juste "reboot". Reboot normal comme celui que tu fais tous les jours.


----------



## Louis Prunelle (2 Février 2012)

Jusqu'à Snow Leopard, le support m'a fait créer un compte root et démarrer dessus; plusieurs fois, pour effectuer un diagnostic.
C'était très simple, et fut efficace chaque fois.

Pourquoi la procédure d'activation (sous Lion) demande de créer un mot de passe pour ce compte root, s'il ne faut pas redémarrer dessus&#8201;?

Mais puisque de toute façon, cette activation ne fonctionne pas, et pas seulement chez moi, semble-t-il...

Précision supplémentaire: j'ai essayé en vain d'activer l'utilisateur root sur deux Macs Pros sous OS X 10.7.2 (un de 2009 et l'autre de 2010)


----------



## lulu2312 (19 Mars 2012)

également le même souci après avoir ajouté de la RAM à mon MacPro, je suis sur Lion (10.7.3) a chaque fois j'ai ce message (Utilitaire de logement de mémoire. Les modules de mémoire sont mis en place dans les logements recommandés.)

Les solutions données dans ce post ne fonctionnent pas !!


----------



## Louis Prunelle (19 Mars 2012)

La solution que j'ai essayée fonctionne, mais elle ne semble pas bien orthodoxe:

1) J'ai glissé l'utilitaire de logement de mémoire sur le bureau.
Il ne se déplace pas, mais se copie!
2) J'ai alors rangé celui du bureau dans un coin pour ne pas le perdre, et ai mis l'original (celui qui est resté dans la bibliothèque système) à la poubelle.

Ma machine ne m'a pas foutu de baffe et fonctionne sans utilitaire de logement de mémoire.
La mise à jour .3 ne l'a pas réinstallé.
Au bout d'un mois sans problèmes, j'ai fait le même coup pour une seconde machine.

Note: si je l'ai gardé dans un coin, c'est en pensant l'ouvrir manuellement si je change à nouveau de la mémoire; mais en fait, je ne suis pas assez fort pour savoir ce que je fais.

Et le sujet n'est pas résolu puisqu'aucune méthode élégante ne fonctionne.
Vive Lion&#8201;! Amen.


----------



## Louis Prunelle (17 Mai 2012)

Tout est rentré dans l'ordre avec la version 10.7.4: l'utilitaire de logement de mémoire ne s'ouvre qu'une seule fois (si les barrettes sont bien placées; sinon, il indique d'abord comment les placer).


----------



## fanou (23 Mai 2012)

pour moi non: j'avais un message a chaque reboot:
KeyApplicationTitle
KeywarningOptimalInfo

en renommant l'utilitaire de logement de mémoire c'est ok.


----------



## ymages (13 Décembre 2012)

J'ai lu ce post sans trouver la solution

Je ne trouve pas quel est cet utilitaire mémoire sur Mountain Lion
----------------------------------

*MAC pro Nehalem de 2009
Mountain Lion*

j'avais 6 x 2 RAM et j'ai rajoute  2 x 2 de ram (crucial)  exactement la meme
je redémarre et j'ai le message suivant





Je controle dans A propos de ce MAC et les 16 gb de RAM sont bien pris en compte

mais maintenant à chaque démarrage j'ai ce popup qui me dit que tout va bien avec _ Les modules de mémoire sont mis en place dans les logements recommandés_

comment faire pour arrêter ce truc ?
ou alors quel est le problème ?

merci


----------



## Louis Prunelle (5 Janvier 2013)

Javais viré cet utilitaire (voir plus haut), et le ciel ne métait pas tombé sur la tête.
Mais après une réinstallation de Mac OS X, il est revenu.
Jai appelé le support qui ma donné une ligne de code à mettre dans le terminal.
Problème résolu, mais manque de pot, je nai pas eu la présence desprit de conserver cette ligne de codes.
Jai vu que si un jour jinstalle 10.8 (que jai pour linstant sur un HD externe), il faudra recommencer.
Il ny a aucune raison que le support ne te la donne pas, cette ligne de code: si les barrettes sont toutes identiques et conformes aux exigences dApple, lapparition de cette fenêtre à chaque boot est un défaut de Lion.


----------

